# Has anyone put a Fisher LD series plow on a newer Nissan Frontier?



## Dmxf (Nov 9, 2008)

I have an almost new plow off my old '96 Tacoma that I would like to use on a new truck. Fisher said they don't make a kit to do this, but I know some people adapt just about any plow to any truck (fabricate new frame attachment bracketry, etc). It would be great to know if someone was successful and what they may have run across. Thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

what truck do you have now?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

nevermind....I doubled checked fisher, I see your issue now.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Here are the install sheets to the three manufacturers (western and fisher are identical except for paint and stickers) that make a mount for your truck.

Note they all mount in the same place though Meyer (the heaviest) has an extra brace. Also note all these plows weigh less then 300lbs except the meyer that lists at 405lbs

Your Fisher SD (was LD) is 547lbs including mount, considerably more weight So if you start fabricating a mount for it be aware of the additional loads, basically 25% more weight then any the manufacturer's product available (and approved) for your Nissan.

http://www.fishersnowplows.com/pdf/29317.01_080106.pdf
http://www.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-921.pdf
http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97101226b.pdf


----------



## Dmxf (Nov 9, 2008)

*Nissan Plow Issues*

Thanks a bunch for the mounting bracket images. I have yet to buy a new truck, as my '96 Tacoma is currently being processed by the factory for buy-back due to frame rot out. I've been thinking of getting a Nissan, but also considering another Toyota or a Ford Ranger. In any scenario, I need to have a plow solution and it looks like a kit is not made to put my Fisher LD on any of these (strange). Problem is I just bought the LD blade new in January, so hate to think what I would get for the whole thing in the secondary market now.

It sounds like the best thing may be for me to sell my Fisher LD and buy one specifically for the truck I get. Not looking on spending the additional $ for the truck though, let alone more on another plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You could see if your dealer takes trade-ins. Though you'd make more money selling it on the retail market.


----------

